# route 0.0.0.0/0 gw 0.0.0.0 added automatically [SOLVED]

## lawl

Hello. I have server with gentoo in office and somethimes I losing access from the internet to it, because it adds this strange route:

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     3      0        0 enp5s0

<...>
```

How I can try to define source of this route?Last edited by lawl on Sun Mar 06, 2016 8:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

When it happens, do you still have an IP assigned to your primary interface?

Perhaps you're using several conflicting tools for setting up your network. E.g. netifrc service and dhcpcd service really don't like each other and tend to fight over the device.

Basically to start troubleshooting this you should provide outputs of:

rc-update

route (when it works and when it fails)

ifconfig (when it works and when it fails)

----------

## lawl

Thanks.

I think I repared this thig.

I have bridge as my main interface and it includes two eth interfaces. Don't now why, but I had one of this interfaces in dependency list of bridge interface. I remove it and now all is working fine.

----------

